# Exercise intolerance?



## Peely66 (Jun 24, 2021)

Does anyone experience issues with exercise intolerance?

When I first joined the forum it was as a result of beginning to piece together some symptoms that I thought might indicate autonomic nerve damage. Amongst those symptoms I've read that exercise intolerance can be one of them.

I used to be very active and extremely fit from my teenage years through cross-country running and martial arts. I also fenced and for a few years was a regular tennis and badminton player in my later years. 

My activity levels dropped a bit about 5 years ago but for the last couple of years I've been attempting to get back into regular running and started doing couch to 5k which I think is an excellently paced programme. I haven't been able to get passed week 3 though and my latest attempt this week has left me utterly exhausted and I've only run for 6 minutes with the rest of the half hour walking! The level of tiredness seems excessive for that amount of exercise and it's not a pleasant tiredness either. Thankfully I'm on a day off today to recover a bit.

Anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 25, 2021)

Exercise intolerance isn’t a term I’ve heard before. Do you know what causes this? I sometimes get unreasonably exhausted after exercise but this is probably for me usually just my poor fitness levels. Sometimes though I’ll sit down after exercise and just be totally wiped out and not really move for the rest of the day.


----------



## Peely66 (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks for your response @Lucyr.

I'm not sure of the biochemical mechanisms of exercise intolerance but my (albeit limited)understanding is that it is an effect of autonomic nerve damage. Obviously my excessive exhaustion may be due to something else but, as I said in my OP, I have other symptoms that point to autonomic ND. 

I suppose I shouldn't be surprised that people haven't heard of it and there doesn't seem to have been much response to my post as I'd never heard of it myself till a few months ago!

I did mention it to a GP in one of my many recent calls to my surgery about various symptoms and she just said "it happens when you get older" and didn't seem to want to go into it. I'm only 54!!

My main approach has been to try and get my BS and  HbA1c down as that is all I can control at the moment and possibly halt or reverse any damage (if that's possible).

I just thought I'd see if anyone else had any experience of autonomic nerve damage.

Anyway it's back to walking for me and I'll hold off on the jogging bit for now.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 25, 2021)

I would be interested to know what your BG levels are like when you hit this exhaustion. Higher BG levels (9+) cause me noticeable muscle fatigue? Also someone else posted the other day about poor hydration making them struggle with exhaustion during exercise, so those 2 things would be worth investigating.
Afraid I don't know anything about exercise intolerance (not heard the term before at all) and very little about Autonomic nerve damage.


----------



## helli (Jun 25, 2021)

Peely66 said:


> I did mention it to a GP in one of my many recent calls to my surgery about various symptoms and she just said "it happens when you get older" and didn't seem to want to go into it. I'm only 54!!


I'd never heard of exercise intolerance until this thread and very glad I don't experience it. 
My experience of exercise, at a similar age to yourself, is that it is completely possible when older. 
And when older than us - my mother exercises regularly and is nearly 80. 
I am surprised a doctor would effectively discourage exercise at any age. 

Sorry to read that you struggle. Exercise helps keep me sane - I sprained my achilles last week and trying to rest is driving me crazy. 

I hope you have some other means to let off steam.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jun 25, 2021)

I have noticed when I exercise my Blood sugars rise and yes I too have problems with my immune system. I get tired but was unsure what or which caused this, I go along the lines of doing what I can and go with the flow. Like today I had enough so I went to sleep this afternoon. I never get a night's sleep now anyway.  I really find it hard watching others older and doing more but I guess my journey is to do what I can for today.


----------

